# Acer (Logitech) Orbicam

## Zucca

Since http://www.google.com/search?num=100&q=site%3Aforums.gentoo.org+spca did not gave any results I'm posting this up.

I have Acer Aspire 9520 laptop (9522AWSMi to be precise). This laptop has a nice 1.3Mpix webcam. I'm just wondering if it is possible to get it working?

I went to http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html and searched 'Orbicam'. It seems to have support. The driver is gspcav1. It can also be found from portage but you have to unmask it (/etc/portage/package.keywords).

My question is: How can I now actually use that camera?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Zucca,

Please show your lsusb ... brand names don't man a lot. Manufacturers keep changing the chipsets in webcams.

The general idea is the same ... build a kernel with Video for Linux support, including the depreciated Video for Linux support version 1.

Then build your webcam driver against that kernel.

Boot into the kernel, load the webcam module and use your /dev/v4l/videoX device.

----------

## fumoffu

I also have an OribCam in my Acer Travelmate 3012. It works really great with gspcav1 (at least mine does).

 *Zucca wrote:*   

> My question is: How can I now actually use that camera?

 

Well, that depends on what you are planning to do  :Smile:  For starters, you could just check if the camera works at all. You could just open up vlc, select "Open Media" -> "Recording device" -> Choose "Video for Linux" (something like that, I have a german version of vlc, so exact translations may be different) and open /dev/video0. You should see yourself now in vlc  :Smile: 

You can also use Kopete for video-chat via icq. It works great in Skype too.

----------

## Zucca

I belive that I don't have Video For Linux Enabled in my kernel... And strange that compiling the drivers didn't gave me any errors.

Anyway I'll compile kernel again and rebuild the drivers.

----------

## Zucca

It's not an USB cam (but it still may be connected with USB). My cam is mounted at the top of my display. I can rotate it so that the camera can see to the other side of my laptop too.

I did 'modprobe gspca', but at least I couldn't get any video out with spcaview.

And no /dev/video* found. Do I really need to add those by hand?

Anyway:

```
# lsusb 

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:09b0 Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c21a Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 047d:101f Kensington PocketMouse Pro

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
```

And here's some of 'lsusb -v' (i belive this is the right device):

```
Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:09b0 Logitech, Inc. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device

  bDeviceSubClass         2 ?

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x046d Logitech, Inc.

  idProduct          0x09b0 

  bcdDevice            0.06

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                0 

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          773

    bNumInterfaces          2

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Association:

      bLength                 8

      bDescriptorType        11

      bFirstInterface         0

      bInterfaceCount         2

      bFunctionClass         14 Video

      bFunctionSubClass       3 Video Interface Collection

      bFunctionProtocol       0 

      iFunction               0 

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Video Control

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                13

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (HEADER)

        bcdUVC               1.00

        wTotalLength          163

        dwClockFrequency        6.000000MHz

        bInCollection           1

        baInterfaceNr( 0)       1

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                18

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (INPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             1

        wTerminalType      0x0201 Camera Sensor

        bAssocTerminal          0

        iTerminal               0 

        wObjectiveFocalLengthMin      0

        wObjectiveFocalLengthMax      0

        wOcularFocalLength            0

        bControlSize                  3

        bmControls           0x0000000e

          Auto-Exposure Mode

          Auto-Exposure Priority

          Exposure Time (Absolute)

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                11

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      5 (PROCESSING_UNIT)

      Warning: Descriptor too short

        bUnitID                 3

        bSourceID               1

        wMaxMultiplier          0

        bControlSize            2

        bmControls     0x0000177b

          Brightness

          Contrast

          Saturation

          Sharpness

          Gamma

          White Balance Temperature

          Backlight Compensation

          Gain

          Power Line Frequency

          White Balance Temperature, Auto

        iProcessing             0 

        bmVideoStandards     0x1b

          None

          NTSC - 525/60

          SECAM - 625/50

          NTSC - 625/50

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                27

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      6 (EXTENSION_UNIT)

        bUnitID                 4

        guidExtensionCode         {e48e6769-0f41-db40-a850-7420d7d8240e}

        bNumControl             7

        bNrPins                 1

        baSourceID( 0)          1

        bControlSize            2

        bmControls( 0)       0x7f

        bmControls( 1)       0x00

        iExtension              0 

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                27

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      6 (EXTENSION_UNIT)

        bUnitID                13

        guidExtensionCode         {0acdc622-b495-3a41-a485-42248d7864b4}

        bNumControl             2

        bNrPins                 1

        baSourceID( 0)          1

        bControlSize            2

        bmControls( 0)       0x41

        bmControls( 1)       0x00

        iExtension              0 

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                28

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      6 (EXTENSION_UNIT)

        bUnitID                12

        guidExtensionCode         {817ee9b6-4dbe-4d4d-8aa7-7fef390fc6ef}

        bNumControl             9

        bNrPins                 1

        baSourceID( 0)          1

        bControlSize            3

        bmControls( 0)       0xff

        bmControls( 1)       0x10

        bmControls( 2)       0x00

        iExtension              0 

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                30

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      6 (EXTENSION_UNIT)

        bUnitID                10

        guidExtensionCode         {7881e384-1486-c448-bf3d-d77dd8c8e5d5}

        bNumControl             9

        bNrPins                 1

        baSourceID( 0)          1

        bControlSize            5

        bmControls( 0)       0x33

        bmControls( 1)       0x80

        bmControls( 2)       0x0f

        bmControls( 3)       0x00

        bmControls( 4)       0x00

        iExtension              0 

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      3 (OUTPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             2

        wTerminalType      0x0101 USB Streaming

        bAssocTerminal          0

        bSourceID               3

        iTerminal               0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval               6

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            14

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  1 (INPUT_HEADER)

        bNumFormats                        1

        wTotalLength                      467

        bEndPointAddress                  129

        bmInfo                              0

        bTerminalLink                       2

        bStillCaptureMethod                 2

        bTriggerSupport                     1

        bTriggerUsage                       0

        bControlSize                        1

        bmaControls( 0)                    27

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            27

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  4 (FORMAT_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFormatIndex                        1

        bNumFrameDescriptors                7

        guidFormat                            {59555932-0000-1000-8000-00aa00389b71}

        bBitsPerPixel                      16

        bDefaultFrameIndex                  1

        bAspectRatioX                       0

        bAspectRatioY                       0

        bmInterlaceFlags                 0x00

          Interlaced stream or variable: No

          Fields per frame: 1 fields

          Field 1 first: No

          Field pattern: Field 1 only

          bCopyProtect                      0

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            62

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         1

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            640

        wHeight                           480

        dwMinBitRate                   614400

        dwMaxBitRate                 18432000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      614400

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         666666

        bFrameIntervalType                  9

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)            800000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 6)           1333333

        dwFrameInterval( 7)           2000000

        dwFrameInterval( 8)           3333333

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            62

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         2

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            352

        wHeight                           288

        dwMinBitRate                   202752

        dwMaxBitRate                  6082560

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      202752

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  9

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)            800000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 6)           1333333

        dwFrameInterval( 7)           2000000

        dwFrameInterval( 8)           3333333

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            62

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         3

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            320

        wHeight                           240

        dwMinBitRate                   153600

        dwMaxBitRate                  4608000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      153600

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  9

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)            800000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 6)           1333333

        dwFrameInterval( 7)           2000000

        dwFrameInterval( 8)           3333333

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            62

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         4

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            176

        wHeight                           144

        dwMinBitRate                    50688

        dwMaxBitRate                  1520640

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize       50688

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  9

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)            800000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 6)           1333333

        dwFrameInterval( 7)           2000000

        dwFrameInterval( 8)           3333333

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            62

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         5

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            160

        wHeight                           120

        dwMinBitRate                    38400

        dwMaxBitRate                  1152000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize       38400

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  9

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)            800000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 6)           1333333

        dwFrameInterval( 7)           2000000

        dwFrameInterval( 8)           3333333

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            38

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         6

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                           1280

        wHeight                           960

        dwMinBitRate                  2457600

        dwMaxBitRate                 22118400

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize     2457600

        dwDefaultFrameInterval        1250000

        bFrameIntervalType                  3

        dwFrameInterval( 0)           1250000

        dwFrameInterval( 1)           2000000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)           3333333

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            38

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         7

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                           1280

        wHeight                          1024

        dwMinBitRate                  2621440

        dwMaxBitRate                 23592960

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize     2621440

        dwDefaultFrameInterval        1250000

        bFrameIntervalType                  3

        dwFrameInterval( 0)           1250000

        dwFrameInterval( 1)           2000000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)           3333333

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            34

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  3 (STILL_IMAGE_FRAME)

        bEndpointAddress                    0

        bNumImageSizePatterns               7

        wWidth( 0)                       1280

        wHeight( 0)                      1024

        wWidth( 1)                        640

        wHeight( 1)                       480

        wWidth( 2)                        352

        wHeight( 2)                       288

        wWidth( 3)                        320

        wHeight( 3)                       240

        wWidth( 4)                        176

        wHeight( 4)                       144

        wWidth( 5)                        160

        wHeight( 5)                       120

        wWidth( 6)                       1280

        wHeight( 6)                       960

        bNumCompressionPatterns             7

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                             6

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                 13 (COLORFORMAT)

        bColorPrimaries                     1 (BT.709,sRGB)

        bTransferCharacteristics            1 (BT.709)

        bMatrixCoefficients                 4 (SMPTE 170M (BT.601))

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0080  1x 128 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       2

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0100  1x 256 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       3

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0320  1x 800 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       4

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0b20  2x 800 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       5

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1320  3x 800 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       6

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x13e8  3x 1000 bytes

        bInterval               1

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device

  bDeviceSubClass         2 ?

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Zucca,

As you say, its connected to your USB bus.  It needs the uvcvideo module, which is in recent kernels under  V4L USB devices

```
  │ │    --- V4L USB devices                                              │ │  

  │ │    <M>   USB Video Class (UVC)                                      │ │  

  │ │    [ ]     UVC input events device support                          │ │  

  │ │    < >   USB GSPCA driver 
```

----------

## Zucca

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>   │ │    --- V4L USB devices                                              │ │  
> 
> ...

  Cannot find that. :\

I have currently Linux 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 kernel. I had to downgrade it because 2.6.25 paniced with my WLAN adapter occasionally.

Can I get that cam working with 2.6.24 kernel?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Zucca,

That driver is not in 2.6.24.

Try the texting kernel, thats 2.6.27 to see if its fixed your network issue.

Before UVC was adopted into the the kernel it was available here

----------

## mizery de aria

I also am having issues with my Acer OrbiCam.  It doesn't display video as expected, however the status indicator (light) turns on when /dev/video0 is in use.

INFO:

```
# uname -a

Linux localnewb 2.6.27-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Nov 29 22:04:01 CST 2008 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU T2350 @ 1.86GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
# lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002
```

```
# cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig

Device Drivers  --->

 Multimedia devices  --->

  *** Multimedia core support ***

  <*> Video For Linux

  [*]   Enable Video For Linux API 1 (DEPRECATED)

  < > DVB for Linux

      *** Multimedia drivers ***

  [*] Load and attach frontend and tuner driver modules as needed

  [ ] Customize analog and hybrid tuner modules to build  --->

  [*] Video capture adapters  --->

   --- Video capture adapters

   [ ]   Enable advanced debug functionality

   [*]   Autoselect pertinent encoders/decoders and other helper chips

   [*]   V4L USB devices  --->

    --- V4L USB devices

    <*>   USB Video Class (UVC)

    [*]     UVC input events device support

    <M>   USB GSPCA driver
```

```
# modprobe gspca_vc032x

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

gspca_vc032x           11904  0 

gspca_main             12800  1 gspca_vc032x

...

# dmesg

...

gspca: main v2.2.0 registered

gspca: probing 046d:0896

vc032x: check sensor header 44

vc032x: Read Sensor h (0x00) m (0x30) l (0x31)

vc032x: Read Sensor h (0x00) m (0x30) l (0x31)

vc032x: Read Sensor h (0x00) m (0x30) l (0x31)

vc032x: Find Sensor PO3130NC

gspca: probe ok

usbcore: registered new interface driver vc032x

vc032x: registered
```

ISSUES:

```
# mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0 -vo gl

MPlayer dev-SVN-r27725-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2008 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU      T2350  @ 1.86GHz (Family: 6, Model: 14, Stepping: 12)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

Can't open joystick device /dev/input/js0: No such file or directory

Can't init input joystick

Playing tv://.

TV file format detected.

Selected driver: v4l

 name: Video 4 Linux input

 author: Alex Beregszaszi

 comment: under development

=================================================================

 WARNING: YOU ARE USING V4L DEMUXER WITH V4L2 DRIVERS!!!

 As the V4L1 compatibility layer is broken, this may not work.

 If you encounter any problems, use driver=v4l2 instead.

 Bugreports on driver=v4l with v4l2 drivers will be ignored.

=================================================================

Selected device: Camera

 Capabilites: capture 

 Device type: 1

 Supported sizes: 48x32 => 640x480

 Inputs: 1

  0: vc032x:  (tuner:0, norm:pal)

Using input 'vc032x'

Selected input hasn't got a tuner!

[gl] using extended formats. Use -vo gl:nomanyfmts if playback fails.

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [raw] RAW Uncompressed Video

VDec: vo config request - 640 x 480 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)

Could not find matching colorspace - retrying with -vf scale...

Opening video filter: [scale]

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is undefined - no prescaling applied.

[swscaler @ 0x8c6f6a0]using unscaled yuv420p -> rgb32 special converter

VO: [gl] 640x480 => 640x480 BGRA 

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x64

Selected video codec: [rawyv12] vfm: raw (RAW YV12)

==========================================================================

Audio: no sound

Starting playback...

ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument

ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument

ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument

V:   0.2   7/  7 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 

ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument

V:   0.3   8/  8 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 

ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument

ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument

V:   0.6  15/ 15  0% 298%  0.0% 0 0 

ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument

ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument

V:   0.6  16/ 16  0% 284%  0.0% 0 0 

ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument

V:   0.8  21/ 21  0% 227%  0.0% 0 0 

...

# dmesg

gspca: frame overflow 617426 > 614400

gspca: frame overflow 615378 > 614400

gspca: frame overflow 615378 > 614400

gspca: frame overflow 615378 > 614400

gspca: frame overflow 616402 > 614400

gspca: frame overflow 617426 > 614400

gspca: frame overflow 617426 > 614400

gspca: frame overflow 615378 > 614400

gspca: frame overflow 615378 > 614400

...
```

```
# camstream 

W: CamStream version 0.27 starting.

>> void CCamStreamApp::ReadConfigFile()

<< void CCamStreamApp::ReadConfigFile()

D: CVideoCollector::VideoCollector()

D: >> CVideoDevice::CVideoDevice()

D: << CVideoDevice::CVideoDevice()

D: >> CVideoDeviceLinux::CVideoDeviceLinux(/dev/video0)

D: << CVideoDeviceLinux::CVideoDeviceLinux()

D: >> CVideoDevice::CVideoDevice()

D: << CVideoDevice::CVideoDevice()

D: >> CVideoDeviceLinux::CVideoDeviceLinux(/dev/video1)

D: << CVideoDeviceLinux::CVideoDeviceLinux()

>> CCamWindow::CCamWindow(QWidget*, const char*)

<< CCamWindow::CCamWindow(QWidget*, const char*)

>> CWebCamViewer::CWebCamViewer(CVideoDevice*, QWidget*, const char*)

  >> QDomNode CCamStreamApp::FindVideoDeviceConfig(const QString&, const QString&, bool)

    Trying to find video options for Camera@/dev/video0

  << QDomNode CCamStreamApp::FindVideoDeviceConfig(const QString&, const QString&, bool)

  >> CVideoOptions::CVideoOptions()

    >> virtual void CVideoOptions::DeclareVariables()

    << virtual void CVideoOptions::DeclareVariables()

  << CVideoOptions::CVideoOptions()

  D: Input set = 0

  D: Tuner set = -1

  D: CSnapshotSettingsDlg::CSnapshotSettingsDlg(...)

  W: QFont::setWeight: Value out of range (100)

  D: >> CVideoDeviceLinux::Init()

  W: Cannot query audio capabilities of video device.

  D: Using mmap(), size = 2457600

  D: mmap()ed 4 buffers.

  D: Initial image size = (320, 240)

  D: << CVideoDeviceLinux::Init()

  D: CVideoSettingsDlg::SizeChanged(320x240)

  D: CVideoSettingsDlg::FramerateChanged(10)

  D: No Philips webcam detected, removing extension tab

  D: CCamPanel::SetSize(320x240)

  D: CCamPanel::SetImageSize(320x240)

  D: CCamPanel::SetVisibleSize(320x240)

  D: CCamPanel::SetSize(320x240)

  D: CCamPanel::SetImageSize(320x240)

  D: CCamPanel::SetVisibleSize(320x240)

  >> void CWebCamViewer::RecalcTotalViewSize()

  << void CWebCamViewer::RecalcTotalViewSize()

<< CWebCamViewer::CWebCamViewer(CVideoDevice*, QWidget*, const char*)

D: >> CVideoDevice::IncrementPalette(0)

D: >> CVideoDeviceLinux::StartCapture()

D: CVideoDeviceLinux::SetPalette picked palette 0 []

W: Unknown palette

D: >> CVideoDeviceLinux::CreateImagesRGB()

D: << CVideoDeviceLinux::CreateImagesRGB()

D: >> CVideoDeviceLinux::run()...

D: << CVideoDeviceLinux::StartCapture()

D: << CVideoDevice::IncrementPalette()

W: Unsupported palette 0

W: run(): VIDIOCSYNC(1) failed (Invalid argument)

W: VDLinux::run() VIDIOCMCAPTURE failed (Invalid argument)

W: run(): VIDIOCSYNC(1) failed (Invalid argument)

W: VDLinux::run() VIDIOCMCAPTURE failed (Invalid argument)

W: run(): VIDIOCSYNC(1) failed (Invalid argument)

W: VDLinux::run() VIDIOCMCAPTURE failed (Invalid argument)

W: run(): VIDIOCSYNC(1) failed (Invalid argument)

W: VDLinux::run() VIDIOCMCAPTURE failed (Invalid argument)

W: run(): VIDIOCSYNC(1) failed (Invalid argument)

W: VDLinux::run() VIDIOCMCAPTURE failed (Invalid argument)

W: run(): VIDIOCSYNC(1) failed (Invalid argument)

W: VDLinux::run() VIDIOCMCAPTURE failed (Invalid argument)

W: run(): VIDIOCSYNC(1) failed (Invalid argument)

W: VDLinux::run() VIDIOCMCAPTURE failed (Invalid argument)

W: run(): VIDIOCSYNC(1) failed (Invalid argument)

W: VDLinux::run() VIDIOCMCAPTURE failed (Invalid argument)

W: run(): VIDIOCSYNC(1) failed (Invalid argument)

>> virtual void CCamStreamMainWindow::closeEvent(QCloseEvent*)

  >> void CCamStreamMainWindow::CloseAll()

    >> virtual CWebCamViewer::~CWebCamViewer()

      >> void CWebCamViewer::StopTimeSnap()

        >> void CWebCamViewer::StopFTP()

        << void CWebCamViewer::StopFTP()

      << void CWebCamViewer::StopTimeSnap()

      D: >> CVideoDeviceLinux::StopCapture()

      D: Waiting for capture thread to stop...

      W: VDLinux::run() VIDIOCMCAPTURE failed (Invalid argument)

      D: << CVideoDeviceLinux::run()...

      D: Capture thread stopped.

      D: >> CVideoDeviceLinux::DeleteImagesRGB()

      D: << CVideoDeviceLinux::DeleteImagesRGB()

      D: >> CVideoDeviceLinux::DeleteImagesYUV()

      D: << CVideoDeviceLinux::DeleteImagesYUV()

      D: << CVideoDeviceLinux::StopCapture()

      >> QDomNode CCamStreamApp::FindVideoDeviceConfig(const QString&, const QString&, bool)

        Trying to find video options for Camera@/dev/video0

      << QDomNode CCamStreamApp::FindVideoDeviceConfig(const QString&, const QString&, bool)

    << virtual CWebCamViewer::~CWebCamViewer()

    >> virtual CCamWindow::~CCamWindow()

    << virtual CCamWindow::~CCamWindow()

  << void CCamStreamMainWindow::CloseAll()

<< virtual void CCamStreamMainWindow::closeEvent(QCloseEvent*)

>> virtual CCamStreamMainWindow::~CCamStreamMainWindow()

  >> void CCamStreamMainWindow::CloseAll()

  << void CCamStreamMainWindow::CloseAll()

<< virtual CCamStreamMainWindow::~CCamStreamMainWindow()

>> void CCamStreamApp::SaveConfigFile()

<< void CCamStreamApp::SaveConfigFile()
```

```
# hasciicam 

HasciiCam 1.0 - (h)ascii 4 the masses! - http://ascii.dyne.org

(c)2000-2006 Denis Roio < jaromil @ dyne.org >

watch out for the (h)ASCII ROOTS

Device detected is /dev/video

Camera

1 channels detected

max size w[640] h[480] - min size w[48] h[32]

Video capabilities:

VID_TYPE_CAPTURE          can capture to memory

memory map of 4 frames: 2457600 bytes

Offset of frame 0: 0

Offset of frame 1: 614400

Offset of frame 2: 1228800

Offset of frame 3: 1843200

error in ioctl VIDIOCMCAPTURE: Invalid argument - (h)ascii size is 80x40

using LIVE mode
```

----------

## mizery de aria

An update on my status to try to get this to work.  It still doesn't work.

INFO:

```
# uname -a

Linux localnewb 2.6.28-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Mar 24 20:31:07 CDT 2009 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU T2350 @ 1.86GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc. OrbiCam
```

```
# cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig

Device Drivers  --->

 Multimedia devices  --->

  *** Multimedia core support ***

  <*> Video For Linux

  [ ]   Enable Video For Linux API 1 (DEPRECATED)

  [*]   Enable Video For Linux API 1 compatible Layer  < > DVB for Linux

      *** Multimedia drivers ***

  [*] Load and attach frontend and tuner driver modules as needed

  [ ] Customize analog and hybrid tuner modules to build  --->

  [*] Video capture adapters  --->

   --- Video capture adapters

   [ ]   Enable advanced debug functionality

   [ ]   Enable old-style fixed minor ranges for video devices

   [*]   Autoselect pertinent encoders/decoders and other helper chips

   <M>   Virtual Video Driver

   <M>   BT848 Video For Linux

   <M>     SAA6588 Radio Chip RDS decoder support on BT848 cards

   ...

   [*]   V4L USB devices  --->

     --- V4L USB devices

     <*>   USB Video Class (UVC)

     [*]     UVC input events device support

     <M>   GSPCA based webcams  --->

       <M>   VC032X USB Camera Driver

     <M>   Hauppauge WinTV-PVR USB2 support

     [*]     pvrusb2 sysfs support (EXPERIMENTAL)

     ...

     <M>   USB OV511 Camera support

     ...

     <M>   USB Philips Cameras
```

```
# modprobe gspca_vc032x

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

gspca_vc032x           14848  0

gspca_main             18816  1 gspca_vc032x

# dmesg

gspca: main v2.3.0 registered

gspca: probing 046d:0896

vc032x: check sensor header 44

vc032x: Read Sensor h (0x00) m (0x30) l (0x31)

vc032x: Read Sensor h (0x00) m (0x30) l (0x31)

vc032x: Read Sensor h (0x00) m (0x30) l (0x31)

vc032x: Find Sensor PO3130NC

gspca: probe ok

usbcore: registered new interface driver vc032x

vc032x: registered
```

ISSUES:

```
# mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=320:height=240:device=/dev/video0 -fps 15 

MPlayer SVN-r28450-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU      T2350  @ 1.86GHz (Family: 6, Model: 14, Stepping: 12)

Can't open joystick device /dev/input/js0: No such file or directory

Can't init input joystick

Playing tv://.

TV file format detected.

Selected driver: v4l2

 name: Video 4 Linux 2 input

 author: Martin Olschewski <olschewski@zpr.uni-koeln.de>

 comment: first try, more to come ;-)

Selected device: Camera

 Capabilites:  video capture  read/write  streaming

 supported norms:

 inputs: 0 = vc032x;

 Current input: 0

 Current format: unknown (0x55595659)

tv.c: norm_from_string(pal): Bogus norm parameter, setting default.

v4l2: ioctl enum norm failed: Invalid argument

Error: Cannot set norm!

Selected input hasn't got a tuner!

v4l2: Cannot get fps

v4l2: ioctl set mute failed: Invalid argument

v4l2: ioctl query control failed: Invalid argument

v4l2: ioctl query control failed: Invalid argument

v4l2: ioctl query control failed: Invalid argument

v4l2: ioctl query control failed: Invalid argument

==========================================================================

Cannot find codec matching selected -vo and video format 0x55595659.

Read DOCS/HTML/en/codecs.html!

==========================================================================

v4l2: ioctl set mute failed: Invalid argument

v4l2: 0 frames successfully processed, 0 frames dropped.

Exiting... (End of file)
```

```
# camstream

W: CamStream version 0.27 starting.

>> void CCamStreamApp::ReadConfigFile()

<< void CCamStreamApp::ReadConfigFile()

D: QMultiInputContext::changeInputMethod(): index=0, slave=xim

D: CVideoCollector::VideoCollector()

D: >> CVideoDevice::CVideoDevice()

D: << CVideoDevice::CVideoDevice()

D: >> CVideoDeviceLinux::CVideoDeviceLinux(/dev/video0)

D: << CVideoDeviceLinux::CVideoDeviceLinux()

D: >> CVideoDevice::CVideoDevice()

D: << CVideoDevice::CVideoDevice()

D: >> CVideoDeviceLinux::CVideoDeviceLinux(/dev/video1)

D: << CVideoDeviceLinux::CVideoDeviceLinux()

D: QMultiInputContext::changeInputMethod(): index=0, slave=xim

... # I selected video device at this point

>> CCamWindow::CCamWindow(QWidget*, const char*)

<< CCamWindow::CCamWindow(QWidget*, const char*)

>> CWebCamViewer::CWebCamViewer(CVideoDevice*, QWidget*, const char*)

  >> QDomNode CCamStreamApp::FindVideoDeviceConfig(const QString&, const QString&, bool)

    Trying to find video options for Camera@/dev/video0

  << QDomNode CCamStreamApp::FindVideoDeviceConfig(const QString&, const QString&, bool)

  >> CVideoOptions::CVideoOptions()

    >> virtual void CVideoOptions::DeclareVariables()

    << virtual void CVideoOptions::DeclareVariables()

  << CVideoOptions::CVideoOptions()

  D: Input set = 0

  D: Tuner set = -1

  D: QMultiInputContext::changeInputMethod(): index=0, slave=xim

  D: CSnapshotSettingsDlg::CSnapshotSettingsDlg(...)

  W: QFont::setWeight: Value out of range (100)

  D: QMultiInputContext::changeInputMethod(): index=0, slave=xim

  D: >> CVideoDeviceLinux::Init()

  W: Cannot query audio capabilities of video device.

  D: Using mmap(), size = 2457600

  D: mmap()ed 4 buffers.

  D: Initial image size = (320, 240)

  D: << CVideoDeviceLinux::Init()

  D: CVideoSettingsDlg::SizeChanged(320x240)

  D: CVideoSettingsDlg::FramerateChanged(10)

  D: No Philips webcam detected, removing extension tab

  D: CCamPanel::SetSize(320x240)

  D: CCamPanel::SetImageSize(320x240)

  D: CCamPanel::SetVisibleSize(320x240)

  D: CCamPanel::SetSize(320x240)

  D: CCamPanel::SetImageSize(320x240)

  D: CCamPanel::SetVisibleSize(320x240)

  >> void CWebCamViewer::RecalcTotalViewSize()

  << void CWebCamViewer::RecalcTotalViewSize()

<< CWebCamViewer::CWebCamViewer(CVideoDevice*, QWidget*, const char*)

D: >> CVideoDevice::IncrementPalette(0)

D: >> CVideoDeviceLinux::StartCapture()

D: CVideoDeviceLinux::SetPalette picked palette 0 []

W: Unknown palette

D: >> CVideoDeviceLinux::CreateImagesRGB()

D: << CVideoDeviceLinux::CreateImagesRGB()

D: >> CVideoDeviceLinux::run()...

D: << CVideoDeviceLinux::StartCapture()

D: << CVideoDevice::IncrementPalette()

W: Unsupported palette 0

W: run(): VIDIOCSYNC(1) failed (Invalid argument)

W: VDLinux::run() VIDIOCMCAPTURE failed (Invalid argument)

W: run(): VIDIOCSYNC(1) failed (Invalid argument)

W: VDLinux::run() VIDIOCMCAPTURE failed (Invalid argument)

W: run(): VIDIOCSYNC(1) failed (Invalid argument)

W: VDLinux::run() VIDIOCMCAPTURE failed (Invalid argument)

...
```

```
# hasciicam

HasciiCam 1.0 - (h)ascii 4 the masses! - http://ascii.dyne.org

(c)2000-2006 Denis Roio < jaromil @ dyne.org >

watch out for the (h)ASCII ROOTS

Device detected is /dev/video

Camera

1 channels detected

max size w[640] h[480] - min size w[48] h[32]

Video capabilities:

VID_TYPE_CAPTURE          can capture to memory

memory map of 4 frames: 2457600 bytes

Offset of frame 0: 0

Offset of frame 1: 614400

Offset of frame 2: 1228800

Offset of frame 3: 1843200

error in ioctl VIDIOCMCAPTURE: Invalid argument - (h)ascii size is 80x40

using LIVE mode

XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"

      after 1010 requests (966 known processed) with 1 events remaining.
```

Any ideas?

----------

## mizery de aria

freenode #v4l

 *Quote:*   

> <philips> mizerydearia: you have a uvcvideo device not a gspca device
> 
> <philips> mizerydearia: and you compiled uvcvideo into your kernel already
> 
> <philips>      <*>   USB Video Class (UVC)
> ...

 

----------

## mizery de aria

I'm still not able to use my integrated webcam.  Here's an update for my current system:

INFO:

```
# uname -a

Linux localnewb 2.6.30-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jul 11 20:32:24 CDT 2009 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU T2350 @ 1.86GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
# lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc.
```

```
# cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig

Device Drivers  --->

 Multimedia devices  --->

  *** Multimedia core support ***

  <*> Video For Linux

  [ ]   Enable Video For Linux API 1 (DEPRECATED)

  [*]   Enable Video For Linux API 1 compatible Layer

  < > DVB for Linux

      *** Multimedia drivers ***

  [*] Load and attach frontend and tuner driver modules as needed

  [ ] Customize analog and hybrid tuner modules to build  --->

  [*] Video capture adapters  --->

   --- Video capture adapters

   [ ]   Enable advanced debug functionality

   [ ]   Enable old-style fixed minor ranges for video devices

   [*]   Autoselect pertinent encoders/decoders and other helper chips

   <M>   Virtual Video Driver

   <M>   BT848 Video For Linux

   [*]   V4L USB devices  --->

    --- V4L USB devices

    <*>   USB Video Class (UVC)

    [*]     UVC input events device support

    <M>   GSPCA based webcams  --->

      <M>   VC032X USB Camera Driver

    <M>   Hauppauge WinTV-PVR USB2 support

    [*]     pvrusb2 sysfs support (EXPERIMENTAL)

    [*]   USB Philips Cameras input events device support

```

```
# modprobe gspca_vc032x

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

gspca_vc032x           20116  0 

gspca_main             19380  1 gspca_vc032x

...

# dmesg

...

gspca: main v2.2.0 registered

gspca: probing 046d:0896

vc032x: check sensor header 44

vc032x: Read Sensor h (0x00) m (0x30) l (0x31)

vc032x: Read Sensor h (0x00) m (0x30) l (0x31)

vc032x: Read Sensor h (0x00) m (0x30) l (0x31)

vc032x: Find Sensor PO3130NC

gspca: probe ok

usbcore: registered new interface driver vc032x

vc032x: registered
```

ISSUES:

```
# mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0 -vo gl

MPlayer 29040-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team

Can't open joystick device /dev/input/js0: No such file or directory

Can't init input joystick

Playing tv://.

TV file format detected.

Selected driver: v4l

 name: Video 4 Linux input

 author: Alex Beregszaszi

 comment: under development

=================================================================

 WARNING: YOU ARE USING V4L DEMUXER WITH V4L2 DRIVERS!!!

 As the V4L1 compatibility layer is broken, this may not work.

 If you encounter any problems, use driver=v4l2 instead.

 Bugreports on driver=v4l with v4l2 drivers will be ignored.

=================================================================

Selected device: Camera

 Capabilites: capture 

 Device type: 1

 Supported sizes: 48x32 => 640x480

 Inputs: 1

  0: vc032x:  (tuner:0, norm:pal)

Using input 'vc032x'

Selected input hasn't got a tuner!

[gl] using extended formats. Use -vo gl:nomanyfmts if playback fails.

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [raw] RAW Uncompressed Video

VDec: vo config request - 640 x 480 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)

Could not find matching colorspace - retrying with -vf scale...

Opening video filter: [scale]

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is undefined - no prescaling applied.

[swscaler @ 0xa63eab0]using unscaled yuv420p -> rgb32 special converter

VO: [gl] 640x480 => 640x480 BGRA 

Selected video codec: [rawyv12] vfm: raw (RAW YV12)

==========================================================================

Audio: no sound

Starting playback...

ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument

ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument

ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument

V:   0.2   7/  7 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 

ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument

ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument

V:   0.3   8/  8 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 

ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument

V:   0.6  15/ 15  0% 64%  0.0% 0 0 

ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument

ioctl mcapture failed: Invalid argument

V:   0.6  16/ 16  0% 63%  0.0% 0 0 

Exiting... (Quit)
```

```
# camstream 

W: CamStream version 0.27 starting.

>> void CCamStreamApp::ReadConfigFile()

<< void CCamStreamApp::ReadConfigFile()

D: QMultiInputContext::changeInputMethod(): index=0, slave=xim

D: CVideoCollector::VideoCollector()

D: >> CVideoDevice::CVideoDevice()

D: << CVideoDevice::CVideoDevice()

D: >> CVideoDeviceLinux::CVideoDeviceLinux(/dev/video0)

D: << CVideoDeviceLinux::CVideoDeviceLinux()

D: >> CVideoDevice::CVideoDevice()

D: << CVideoDevice::CVideoDevice()

D: >> CVideoDeviceLinux::CVideoDeviceLinux(/dev/video1)

D: << CVideoDeviceLinux::CVideoDeviceLinux()

D: QMultiInputContext::changeInputMethod(): index=0, slave=xim

>> CCamWindow::CCamWindow(QWidget*, const char*)

<< CCamWindow::CCamWindow(QWidget*, const char*)

>> CWebCamViewer::CWebCamViewer(CVideoDevice*, QWidget*, const char*)

  >> QDomNode CCamStreamApp::FindVideoDeviceConfig(const QString&, const QString&, bool)

    Trying to find video options for Camera@/dev/video0

  << QDomNode CCamStreamApp::FindVideoDeviceConfig(const QString&, const QString&, bool)

  >> CVideoOptions::CVideoOptions()

    >> virtual void CVideoOptions::DeclareVariables()

    << virtual void CVideoOptions::DeclareVariables()

  << CVideoOptions::CVideoOptions()

  D: Input set = 0

  D: Tuner set = -1

  D: QMultiInputContext::changeInputMethod(): index=0, slave=xim

  D: CSnapshotSettingsDlg::CSnapshotSettingsDlg(...)

  W: QFont::setWeight: Value out of range (100)

  D: QMultiInputContext::changeInputMethod(): index=0, slave=xim

  D: >> CVideoDeviceLinux::Init()

  D: Device can be muted (usually TV card).

  D: Using mmap(), size = 2457600

  D: mmap()ed 4 buffers.

  D: Initial image size = (320, 240)

  D: << CVideoDeviceLinux::Init()

  D: CVideoSettingsDlg::SizeChanged(320x240)

  D: CVideoSettingsDlg::FramerateChanged(10)

  D: No Philips webcam detected, removing extension tab

  D: CCamPanel::SetSize(320x240)

  D: CCamPanel::SetImageSize(320x240)

  D: CCamPanel::SetVisibleSize(320x240)

  D: CCamPanel::SetSize(320x240)

  D: CCamPanel::SetImageSize(320x240)

  D: CCamPanel::SetVisibleSize(320x240)

  >> void CWebCamViewer::RecalcTotalViewSize()

  << void CWebCamViewer::RecalcTotalViewSize()

<< CWebCamViewer::CWebCamViewer(CVideoDevice*, QWidget*, const char*)

D: >> CVideoDevice::IncrementPalette(0)

D: >> CVideoDeviceLinux::StartCapture()

D: CVideoDeviceLinux::SetPalette picked palette 0 []

W: Unknown palette

D: >> CVideoDeviceLinux::CreateImagesRGB()

D: << CVideoDeviceLinux::CreateImagesRGB()

D: >> CVideoDeviceLinux::run()...

D: << CVideoDeviceLinux::StartCapture()

D: << CVideoDevice::IncrementPalette()

W: Unsupported palette 0

W: run(): VIDIOCSYNC(1) failed (Invalid argument)

W: VDLinux::run() VIDIOCMCAPTURE failed (Invalid argument)

W: run(): VIDIOCSYNC(1) failed (Invalid argument)

W: VDLinux::run() VIDIOCMCAPTURE failed (Invalid argument)

W: run(): VIDIOCSYNC(1) failed (Invalid argument)

W: VDLinux::run() VIDIOCMCAPTURE failed (Invalid argument)

W: run(): VIDIOCSYNC(1) failed (Invalid argument)

W: VDLinux::run() VIDIOCMCAPTURE failed (Invalid argument)

W: run(): VIDIOCSYNC(1) failed (Invalid argument)

W: VDLinux::run() VIDIOCMCAPTURE failed (Invalid argument)

W: run(): VIDIOCSYNC(1) failed (Invalid argument)

W: VDLinux::run() VIDIOCMCAPTURE failed (Invalid argument)

W: run(): VIDIOCSYNC(1) failed (Invalid argument)

W: VDLinux::run() VIDIOCMCAPTURE failed (Invalid argument)

W: run(): VIDIOCSYNC(1) failed (Invalid argument)

W: VDLinux::run() VIDIOCMCAPTURE failed (Invalid argument)

W: run(): VIDIOCSYNC(1) failed (Invalid argument)

W: VDLinux::run() VIDIOCMCAPTURE failed (Invalid argument)

...
```

```
# hasciicam 

HasciiCam 1.0 - (h)ascii 4 the masses! - http://ascii.dyne.org

(c)2000-2006 Denis Roio < jaromil @ dyne.org >

watch out for the (h)ASCII ROOTS

Device detected is /dev/video0

Camera

1 channels detected

max size w[640] h[480] - min size w[48] h[32]

Video capabilities:

VID_TYPE_CAPTURE          can capture to memory

memory map of 4 frames: 2457600 bytes

Offset of frame 0: 0

Offset of frame 1: 614400

Offset of frame 2: 1228800

Offset of frame 3: 1843200

error in ioctl VIDIOCMCAPTURE: Invalid argument - (h)ascii size is 80x40

using LIVE mode
```

----------

## mizery de aria

*bump*

----------

## mizery de aria

*moar bump*

----------

## eidolon

*bump*

Same problem here - been trying to crack this one for months! Had hoped that kernel 2.6.30 would help, but no joy. Will post details this evening, but they are almost identical to mizery de aria.

Used to work a year or two ago on Ubuntu...

----------

## eidolon

Details as follows...

```
# uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Thu Oct 8 20:26:27 BST 2009 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5500 @ 1.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
# lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc.

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001
```

```
# modprobe gspca_vc032x

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

gspca_vc032x           20276  0 

gspca_main             19444  1 gspca_vc032x

videodev               35040  1 gspca_main

v4l1_compat            12504  1 videodev

...
```

```
# dmesg|tail

...

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

gspca: main v2.5.0 registered

gspca: probing 046d:0896

vc032x: check sensor header 2c

vc032x: Sensor ID 3130 (2)

vc032x: Find Sensor PO3130NC

gspca: probe ok

usbcore: registered new interface driver vc032x

vc032x: registered
```

But nothing works... xawtv, camorama, cheese, etc. Laptop is an Acer Travelmate 3040, kernel config same as other posters I think - v4l compatability selected + UVC...

Who do I need to speak to about this? (Or what am I doing wrong    :Wink:  )

----------

## Zucca

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Zucca,
> 
> As you say, its connected to your USB bus.  It needs the uvcvideo module, which is in recent kernels under  V4L USB devices
> 
> ```
> ...

 

*bump*

I finally decided to give it a try again. Now with .30 kernel, it works just fine. ;)

----------

